# Pics in the POWDER ROOM



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok ladies, I have posted some pics of some serious talent in the powder room! It was seriously DEAD in there.

I would like to see a post pics of your boyfriends thread.

As I don't have one, lads, please take pity on me and send me some sexy pics for the ladies!

Cyber HUG

x

x

x

You just gotta love the lads!!!!


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> lads, please take pity on me and send me some sexy pics for the ladies!


if i wasn't so ugly and have such a tiny penis i'd send you some pics

if my penis was any smaller it would look like i have two belly buttons :lol:


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lmao


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

peachy said:


> if i wasn't so ugly and have such a tiny penis i'd send you some pics
> 
> if my penis was any smaller it would look like i have two belly buttons :lol:


Yah right! I bet you pulled your girlfriend with that one! :withstupi


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hmmm, is this site now a porn site? if i remember correctly its a bodybulding forum. if u wanna look at naked men simply vist or join a porn site....


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

found some men in pants for ya, u can put this in the powder room if u like


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Yah right! I bet you pulled your girlfriend with that one! :withstupi


lmao no but it was very dark and she was very drunk! hwell:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Carlos901 said:


> hmmm, is this site now a porn site? if i remember correctly its a bodybulding forum. if u wanna look at naked men simply vist or join a porn site....


For the ladies private powder room Carlos!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

THis is the off topic section! Too much training and diet and uni and work makes Tatyana a very bored girl!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I posted some damn hot pics of myself. I would put some more risque ones in the Powder Room (a.k.a. the lonliest board on UK-M) but Paul simply hasn't the bandwith to fit me all in.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> I posted some damn hot pics of myself. I would put some more risque ones in the Powder Room (a.k.a. the lonliest board on UK-M) but Paul simply hasn't the bandwith to fit me all in.


I might just post them there anyway to amuse myself! It IS the lonliest board, I might go sit in there and sulk until Clare puts in some pics of Paul!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got one that is 20 years ago for you

Ahhhhhh Haaaaaaaaa

I wasnt working out thenmg:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> hmmm, is this site now a porn site? if i remember correctly its a bodybulding forum. if u wanna look at naked men simply vist or join a porn site....


So what men sites do you visit Carlos? 

Maybe you can point Tatyana in the right direction mate...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> I might just post them there anyway to amuse myself! It IS the lonliest board, I might go sit in there and sulk until Clare puts in some pics of Paul!


Heh 

I`ll be doing some more photos soon actually, to show everyone the progress on my cycle.

Maybe i`ll get clare to take some special ones for the powder room


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lol winger

here is a pic of my upper body from about a year and a half ago


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

here's sum of the sexiest man pics i ever seen! (man i wished i looked that good in speedo's! )


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lmfao, the hoff


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Really like the personal pics lads! Defo more what is needed for powder room!

Scott, WOW, how cute were you, see how you pulled all the bloody time! Tart.

David Hasselhoff, well, NO! Comedy value aside, can't imagine those doing anything for anyone except a few grannies! OMG, just so not sexy!

I am off to the gym now, but I will post a little thing that Kinsey discovered about female sexuality, cause they really didn't get it, and still investigating it! Seriously, didn't even know that women has as much, possibly more 'erectile' tissue as the male of the species, just that females have it 'internally'.

I participated in one of the Kinsey studies when I was at UBC (Uni of British Columbia) and it was a real eye opener!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

u didnt post anything about my pic :'(


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> u didnt post anything about my pic :'(


U look like a true juicer:tongue10::love:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> u didnt post anything about my pic :'(


lol u from Auschwitz mate?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Carlos901 said:


> u didnt post anything about my pic :'(


Sorry Carlos, I included you in my general reference about personal pics! That is the type of pic women would find really appealing!

Hackskii just gets special mention cause, well, he is my special cyber detox and truth buddy!  guys! Big Hug!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> hmmm, is this site now a porn site? if i remember correctly its a bodybulding forum. if u wanna look at naked men simply vist or join a porn site....


lol, fair point so am i right in thinking you are not a member of the MA then Carlos? lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> lol u from Auschwitz mate?


LOL, that is going to scar that frail man for life...........lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

I was gonna post the old ass pics but I don't think the lads would forgive me a second time LOL! 

Predator



PR, No face.bmp


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

C*nt!! lookin good damn it!! MOFO


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I cant be ****d to calculate it out but almost half of what im seeing on here is total crap.

how long can 3 or 4 threads run?

and how many different ways can you shoot pics of an aas?

Fcuk now the boys are at it as well?

I know i dont need to read them but they are mostly in the general section, cant we look into having the " total fcuking crap and mindless banter forum " again please? Im begging you Paul and Lorian, you can run it like the male animal and only give access to those who want to post or read total p1sh.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn pred, you look awesome.

I forgot how good you looked.

Smokin.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

reminds me of christian bale in American Phsyco, ofcourse just a lil smaller:tongue10:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> reminds me of christian bale in American Phsyco, ofcourse just a lil smaller:tongue10:


LOL, don't tell Lauren that! 

That's a quality film. Gotta love the posing in the mirror bit whilst shagging. Hey we've all done it!! :tongue10:

Predator


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

"Bend over so sabrina can see your ar5ehole - dont just look at it, eat it"

Quality film!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> "Bend over so sabrina can see your ar5ehole - dont just look at it, eat it"
> 
> Quality film!


Black humour doesn't get any blacker, mate.

Do you remember how he'd give his victims an extended critique of the artistic merits of 80's music as he prepared to kill them? I remember him having around one of his fellow yuppie colleagues round his place and moaning to him about "Huey Lewis's early work being too New Wave"...and about a later album, he says they "really fulfil their hitherto unblossomed promise", and starts going on about "Life imitating art" or vice versa, saying "I have come to the realisation that it is indeed hip to be square", while chopping up the poor yuppie with an axe!!!



KS


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah the film has got a very deep meaning, and is actually very clever. Its not really about him killing anyone as it is all in his head. I like the scene with the business cards, and the bit when he is drawing on the napkin over dinner. great film. Sequal is sh1t though.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

WTF!!! i just bashed carlos real good and only winger picked up on it!!!

:blowme:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> WTF!!! i just bashed carlos real good and only winger picked up on it!!!
> 
> :blowme:


I picked up on it.

I just didnt say anything.

I didnt want him to feel bad for having the balls to post his pick.

Got it ***?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW, talk about talent! I would love to see the ass pic! I must confess though, there is stacks of talent in my gym as well, and they love to strip off their shirts and and do the 'I'm a little tea pot' posing thing quite often. DAMN, the cold weather, too cold right now in gym for it though.

Only thing that sucks is that they are all my buddies, so when out with the girlies and I get a nod (they know I am single), they always go, 'what about him! wow!', and now all I have to say in 'Gym!' and they laugh.

What is that expression, you don't s*it where you eat.................................................

 Guys

also please remember looks are not everything, but a smart sensitive guy in a nice package, icing on the CAKE!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

^^ 'dont p1ss on ur doorstep' is the phrase


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> What is that expression, you don't s*it where you eat.................................................
> 
> Guys
> 
> also please remember looks are not everything, but a smart sensitive guy in a nice package, icing on the CAKE!


Yep, or as Tony Soprano once said to the female Capi, "No fare la merda dove mangia"

T, one thing I've found in the (mis)communications between men and women is the differing definitions of words like 'sensitive'.

When YOU say, "We want sensitive guys", you mean guys who are able to sense a womans unspoken, or even unshown feelings. Guys who are sensitive TO EMOTIONS IN OTHERS. That's a womans definition of 'sensitive'.

But when WE hear any phrase containing "sensitive guys", we immediately think of people who are touchy (as in easily irritated), or easily offended about something in particular, crybabies, or homosexuals. That's a MANS definition.

So the more women drum into us that they want "sensitive" men, the more WE mistake them for wanting wimps, losers or grumps etc - and then we scratch our heads when you ACTUALLY want guys who can understand your feelings AND be strong when the situations demands it.

Some people think I use excessively long sentances - such people need to buy dictionaries! But seriously, precision is a must when smoothing communications.

KS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW^^^^^^^^^^WOW!!

Nice.

What he said, and to think I consider myself sensitive.

Boy, I am glad I dont share that with you guys, you might get the wrong impression of me


----------



## Ari (Sep 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *John*
> 
> I cant be ****d to calculate it out but almost half of what im seeing on here is total crap.
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

OH MY GOD did u not see that pic of david Hasselhoff DB with the wrinkly puppies cant believe u didnt tell me about that im sooooooo in love with those dogs great pic Ash


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

How do you rep someone cause I think Keyser needs a couple for that post!

You are so cool mate!

Yes, language is so sloppy at times, I think instead of sensitive, I really mean empathic!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You click on the gold star then the rep box comes up.

Post a little message then click add to reputation.

To view your reps you just click on User CP then look at who repped you and for what post.

You can click on dissaprove of post to give negative reps too.

Hey look at your reps in the User CP you will get a laugh.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> You click on the gold star then the rep box comes up.
> 
> Post a little message then click add to reputation.
> 
> ...


Oh man! It is amusing! Are rep points limited or do I get unlimited reps?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

John said:


> I cant be ****d to calculate it out but almost half of what im seeing on here is total crap.
> 
> how long can 3 or 4 threads run?
> 
> ...


how right you are. i think most of us are guilty of writing sh1t because we like the sound of our own voices. i am guilty of taking the p1ss as much as the next guy but john has a very valid point


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> How do you rep someone cause I think Keyser needs a couple for that post!
> 
> You are so cool mate!
> 
> Yes, language is so sloppy at times, I think instead of sensitive, I really mean empathic!


Just don't forget to leave your name!! 

Predator


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> THis is the off topic section! Too much training and diet and uni and work makes Tatyana a very bored girl!


If you're that bored there is room in my bed... Although you gotta buy your own plane ticket.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lisa said:


> OH MY GOD did u not see that pic of david Hasselhoff DB with the wrinkly puppies cant believe u didnt tell me about that im sooooooo in love with those dogs great pic Ash


Im glad sum 1 liked those pics,


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

trickymicky69 said:


> how right you are. i think most of us are guilty of writing sh1t because we like the sound of our own voices. i am guilty of taking the p1ss as much as the next guy but john has a very valid point


This board isn't JUST about the information and people providing it. It is also about people with very similar interests - Bodybuilding. If you are here for just that, then go to the specialised boards... Sure complete and utter spam is a waste of eye candy but anything else, as long as it has meaning then might as well be shared with the rest of us. We are all friends here, not just body builders who need info. We are people not machines that lift weight. People engage in conversation, machines just do the job and find out what needs to be done.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

AussieMarc said:


> This board isn't JUST about the information and people providing it. It is also about people with very similar interests - Bodybuilding. If you are here for just that, then go to the specialised boards... Sure complete and utter spam is a waste of eye candy but anything else, as long as it has meaning then might as well be shared with the rest of us. We are all friends here, not just body builders who need info. We are people not machines that lift weight. People engage in conversation, machines just do the job and find out what needs to be done.


understand totally what you are saying. but sometimes i think peeps just post for the fun of it. the same things get repeated time and time again in the same thread because peeps read the last post and dont bother reading the rest. i am not a machine either-wish i was i wouldnt get injured so often


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Thank you to the guys who agreed or at least thought i had a point, just as long as im not alone, i was beginning to think i was alone in my thoughts.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

John said:


> Thank you to the guys who agreed or at least thought i had a point, just as long as im not alone, i was beginning to think i was alone in my thoughts.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> but sometimes i think peeps just post for the fun of it.


I agree, you dont get to 8000 posts because you dont like posting. 

Hey Predator, nice artsy pics.  No wonder you have Jules.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

winger said:


> I agree, you dont get to 8000 posts because you dont like posting.
> 
> Hey Predator, nice artsy pics.  No wonder you have Jules.


i am into my arty pics also.nice use of monochrome isnt it


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i thought that was a big moulded cock


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

John said:


> i thought that was a big moulded cock


no its a big rubber penis that sucks to the table so a woman can ride it. this is a moulded cock. i think its made from latex


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

cant rep you bro , i did so earlier, good effort though.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

John don't get me wrong. I completely agree with you that some of it is complete spam, but considering the thread you posted this in, I just assumed that you were just talking about the off-topic stuff to body building.. Obviously you're not cause you are guilty of what I thought you were saying is bad as we all are. If it is the utter spam you are on about.. I completely agree with you!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

ive had about 3 guys post and agree with me, who probably would not have posted themselves, ive also had people rep me saying " thank god bro, that had to be said ", figure this out yourself.

To your point now, i agree people who spam their own board should be banned instantly, fortunately we had some people who were doing this a while ago and the admin and mod team dealt with it swiftly and professionally, i believe this is why our board is so good.

We have a great staff and great members, i just felt that we were getting bogged down with the same stuff post after post after post. It was said by someone else that people come home click on new posts and then post to them, fair enough, but if they havent read the whole thread its inevitable were gonna get posts and threads along the same lines of each other.

I also feel that although its great to keep getting new members and visitors, when weve seen 10 shots of an aas, do we need to see any more, hey im all for the male animal, aas shots are good, but when its the same aas only in different panties in every shot, you get to a point where its overkill.

Now the boys are at it, again this is fair enough. I simply asked if there was no other way of doing it, ( a mindless crap / banter forum, with limited access, how about another chat room, or even lets do it by way of msn or yahoo ) ?

I guess though it cant be done and thats why it still going on, and thats fair enough. I will try to be more tolerant and try not to look at it or post to it. If you look at all the other forums on here you will see that there was more than me commenting on it, but it was done in a kind of beat around the bush manor, someone always has to come out, this time it was me.

I do however agree with you, we have all posted to these threads / posts even me , i was simply saying there must be a point when enough is enough, i know as ive said in other posts on numerous occassions " you cant please all the people all of the time " but surely we need to make an attempt?

And now to my last point " thank god aashole i hear you all say " and thats fair enough too.

You made a point something about machines and humans and about this just not being a bodybuilding board.

To my knowledge this is still called UK-Muscle, not uk chat etc, and im also aware of the fact that we have a general board, for general stuff. I just thought it was for stuff like Heres my dog, My cat died, here is my new car, what about the fcuking dentist, did anyone see that high school football the other night etc.

Anyone who has been a member here for a while will know that every few months i have moments like this, perhaps its just me and you should all just allow me my whine.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Im glad sum 1 liked those pics,


LOL, I repped you for those pics man! NO NAME, such a newbie! Especially the BLING!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

WHat do you mean by SPAM? Newbie! :bounce:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

*SPAM.*

* S - Something*

* P - Pointless*

* A - And*

* M - Meaningless *

LOL as i said probably not the true sense but its all i could come up with.

Or just think of the can of meat lol, its hardly Sirloin or T-Bone is it, its just crap because you dont have anything good in there.:spammer:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

John said:


> I simply asked if there was no other way of doing it, ( a mindless crap / banter forum, with limited access, how about another chat room, or even lets do it by way of msn or yahoo ) ?
> 
> I guess though it cant be done and thats why it still going on, and thats fair enough.


I understand where you are coming from John.

This is my reasoning though - if we have a General forum AND a Junk forum then it starts a process of creating more forums just to cater for the rubbish.. the next step would be a Humour forum or a Links forum, none of which are relevent to the true purpose of the board and, in my opinion, would only serve to create more junk posting.

To use a somewhat crude 'pollution' analogy - if we added an extra 2 lanes to every motorway in the UK then amount of pollution from cars wouldn't decrease would it? In fact it would probably encourage more people to drive which would only compound the problem.

Spam expands to fill the space provided so by limiting the 'off-topic' area to just one forum we keep it to a necessary minimum whilst encouraging the majority of the posts to remain on topic.



L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the post is in the general forum.

The post actually was for the powder room which is ligitimate as well.

I dont see a problem here even if it gets to 10 pages.

If this draws other women or keeps the ones that are members here then I still dont see a problem.

I know it is a bodybuilding board and giving and recieving information is a good thing.

Some come to socialize and this in itself is a good thing.

I really dont see an issue here.

If it is a member slagging another member then one warning then next banned.

That is not happening here.

Tatyana does rev up the board and I don't see this as a bad thing either.

Look at her posts to rep count?

She is just having a little fun and so are other members too.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I really dont see an issue here.

If it is a member slagging another member then one warning then next banned.

That is not happening here.

Ok as i said above i,ll try not to read or post to it, but Hacks , you know i have the utmost respect for you, and for the board and its staff and members but your point above, isnt really the case now is it.

And although there is nothing he can do about it, if you look above i think Lorian said " he knows where im coming from " but he can do nothing, for the sake of the board being flooded with sh1te.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No John, I just dont see an issue with the entire thread.

Take a deep breath and relax.

Threads get closed for a number of reasons and I dont see any reason for this one to get closed.

We are entitled to our own opinions and you have stated yours.

I have alot of respect for you too John.

For some reason you are being overly sensitive on this thread.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

agree to disagree and lets leave it at that, but i am very calm and collected so lol i wont bother with the deep breath, but thanks for your concern. 

ps and it aint just me, there are more than me " being sensitive " as you put it.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi John,

I'm trying to boil down what you're asking for; and for the record, I KIND OF agree with you. KIND OF - because I'm still not clear about the subject matter of the arguments here, nor about the counter-arguments.

Is this a fair stab at what you're talking about?

1) No wild or lengthy changes of topic within a thread (ie chit-chat, flirting etc);

2) No excessive inter-thread repetition of the same material (ie pics of ass or aas or whatever you guys and girls were talking about!);

Kudos and rep point en route for presenting your points in a gentlemanly manner, it didn't go unnoticed or unappreciated!

KS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If anyone has problems with things pertaining to this thread please PM me and I will run the issues with the other mods.

I am sensitive to the needs of the forum and will take all in consideration.

If anyone likes the things are going on this thread please PM me with this and I will weigh all things in ballance.

Sound cool?

This does not have to pertain to this thread it can pertain to any thread.

Whether good or bad, I appreciate all feedback.

I think this is a good idea.

You can holler, yell, vent or just be nice, I have nice thick skin and will not chew your head off if you PM me, might even give out some rep points for being honest too.

Cheers


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Johno mate, deep and honest opinions there and for that I respect absolutely everything you just said in that post. What is a good discussion without 2 different sides? I completely agree with the ar$e overkill as when one has been posted, doesn't mean it has to be in 20 different shots. Tat's got a nice ar$e but you are right, we don't need to see 20 different pictures of it. Although I am sure some people here wouldn't get sick of looking at it, but that is beside the point (haha sorry Tat, you're bum is just a good example.)

SPAM is not good at all. You are right there again, it is pointless, meaningless, sh!t to put it the "nice" way. That is the facts, and spam is just barely tolerable.

Lastly, you are talking about general discussion being about your dog or cat dieing or whatever, whats different to this thread in that respect? It is a general, off topic discussion that keeps the people posting happy. If you don't like a thread in particular you can just ignore it, like I usually do myself. It's not a hard thing to do mate!  Quite a lot of us read it once and never go back to us.. Well thats just basing it on what I do but it's a natural thing. But yes, SPAM is a load of bullox and should be stopped.. Don't think I am picking a fight or disagreeing with you, because I agree with half of what you are saying.

As wingman would say -

 Smiley says it's OK!


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

AussieMarc said:


> If you don't like a thread in particular you can just ignore it, like I usually do myself. It's not a hard thing to do mate!


exactly mate


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

However this is the last you will here from me on the subject, thread. I simply felt that i had something to say, just like the rest of you did. whether it was to agree with me or not doesnt matter.

If i hurt anyones feelings i never meant to, i simply felt we were reaching the stage of overkill, however i make no apology for trying to cut down spam and the like on he board.

As i siad i will not post to this any more in order to defuse what i think is going to happen.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

tat aint got any pics of myself dnt feel comfortable takin any yet not till i've "finished" stage 1 in my persuit of perfection bt i'll put some up soon as av put d w8 on


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

well im gonna stick my nose in here on the ppl havein a go at tatyanas fun posts,,i have seen the same moanins on another site after alot of sillie post were made by one person,,,now it turns out the ones moanin had no sence of humor but most of the board like this guy,and as to the site well the guy created so much site traffic it turned out he was a real asset to the site,,,so you lot here are lucky to have her post as she does  keep at it girl,,,i do as im the guy from the other site whos your postin twin in its all fun,,,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I also would like to say if you have to repeat your point over and over then maybe that might be construed as spam imo.

I love the spam, look at all the funny sh1t Raikey says............lol

John, you know I love ya. 

Tatyana, I love you as well.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> tat aint got any pics of myself dnt feel comfortable takin any yet not till i've "finished" stage 1 in my persuit of perfection bt i'll put some up soon as av put d w8 on


Earlobe? Foot? A forearm? Belly button? C'mon DAnny must be one part that you can post!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Earlobe? Foot? A forearm? Belly button? C'mon DAnny must be one part that you can post!


You better post a pic or she will bite off your earlobe and post that for ya..........lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I also would like to say if you have to repeat your point over and over then maybe that might be construed as spam imo.

This wa my original point, as i said i wasnt going to post to this again so sorry, but thanks winger for just saying what you did,  .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cyber hug.........lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Wingman! :canada: :thumb: :withstupi OOOOH new smilies! Cyber HUG! THink it is catching,  JOY!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Hey Wingman! :canada: :thumb: :withstupi OOOOH new smilies! Cyber HUG! THink it is catching,  JOY!


I like that cyber hug statement. I think I will edit it ever so slightly though. Hows this. Cyber handjob. :jerk:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Earlobe? Foot? A forearm? Belly button? C'mon DAnny must be one part that you can post!


Here Then have 1!!!

I'll post some up-to-date ones in a few weeks when i get me pc sorted dats 1 from b4 i started doing any weights an its me forearm no u no y i said i wudnt post ne till i've finished "phase 1" its half finished me m8's have all said i've gone noticably bigger, thats y u'll get some up-to date 1's soon.................................:lift:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^sorry people didnt mean for the pic to be that big^^^^^^^

thought it would only be a little one like the avtar ones


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

COOL!!!!!!!

It is not too big, it is just PERFECT!

JOY, you just made a perfect end to my perfect day!

Big Cyber HUG

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> It is not too big, it is just PERFECT!


I hear that all the time.............lol


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> COOL!!!!!!!
> 
> It is not too big, it is just PERFECT!
> 
> JOY, you just made a perfect end to my perfect day!


see i normally get the its too big then 3 hours later comes the just made the perfect end to a perfect day line!!:smoke:


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Earlobe? Foot? A forearm? Belly button? C'mon DAnny must be one part that you can post!


Belly button pics are banned from any forum ty ....... think of my phobia !!

Anything else is fine


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Where is this so called 'powder room' of pics which Tatyana referred to? 

Am I missing something here coz I cant find it!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Ralphy said:


> Where is this so called 'powder room' of pics which Tatyana referred to?
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here coz I cant find it!


gone fishing...:rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ralphy said:


> Where is this so called 'powder room' of pics which Tatyana referred to?
> 
> Am I missing something here coz I cant find it!


It is not available to the male members.

Just like the Male Animal is not available to the female members.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

so sarah do gun shot scars offend as well? ive got a scar on my knee looks abit like a belly button (off a metal pole never been shot, well once but with a compass point out of an air rifle)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> off a metal pole


You hurt your knee pole dancing?


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> so sarah do gun shot scars offend as well? ive got a scar on my knee looks abit like a belly button (off a metal pole never been shot, well once but with a compass point out of an air rifle)


LOL no, its just the actual belly button I have the phobia with ..... they are GROSS !

Im sure a shotting scar would get you stacks of sympathy though  I'd stick to that story if I were you


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

winger youve never lived until youve seen the big fella poledance!!!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> It is not available to the male members.
> 
> Just like the Male Animal is not available to the female members.


Oops!

I wanted to view this purely for 'bodybuilding research' purposes only! 

Love u all


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

essex boy!! you voted on white socks fella??


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> winger youve never lived until youve seen the big fella poledance!!!


we await the video with baited breath


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> we await the video with baited breath


Bump for the pole dance video........


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> winger youve never lived until youve seen the big fella poledance!!!


if thats the case i'm quite content with never living then!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> if thats the case i'm quite content with never living then!!


He does it topless, are you sure you dont want to see it? :rolleye11


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah in a firemans hat!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

trust me the thought alone is enough to make me want to gouge me own eyes out with a rusty spoon!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> trust me the thought alone is enough to make me want to gouge me own eyes out with a rusty spoon!!


Soup spoon, measuring spoon or regular spoon?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

whatever would be most painful!!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> essex boy!! you voted on white socks fella??


Cocky sod!

Yeap, I've voted for white socks with trainers & at the gym! Should've voted for white sock with ALL footwear really.:cool:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

The powder room has been a bit slow lately, so pics would be appreciated! Donations from the lads please

x

T


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i might have a donation...

thats if someone can tell me where the powder room is cos i cant see it?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Powder room only for females dude!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

David Lloyd said:


> i might have a donation...
> 
> thats if someone can tell me where the powder room is cos i cant see it?


Send the pics to me and I promise to make sure they get put up real quickly


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

YES, for the girlies only, all 4 of us that post regularly on the board right now!

E-mail pics to one of us and we will put in powder room.

OR be brave like the super sexy Predator and put up a 'for the girls' thread!

Where is the Pred? He has been quiet lately, as has Keyser!

Cyber Hug

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

David Lloyd said:


> i might have a donation...
> 
> thats if someone can tell me where the powder room is cos i cant see it?


we have the male animal part dude 

but u need 250 posts to get in!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> YES, for the girlies only, all 4 of us that post regularly on the board right now!
> 
> E-mail pics to one of us and we will put in powder room.
> 
> ...


He is tied to my bed lol

or maybe just busy with work ....

probably option 2


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

being tied to your bed WOULD involve work in some way i dont doubt ,

yooung laaady!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> but u need 250 posts to get in!


Or OFF


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Or OFF


lol :jerk:


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> being tied to your bed WOULD involve work in some way i dont doubt ,
> 
> yooung laaady!!


I like it when you call me young, I may rep you for that ...

It would be fun work though  and oi Im an angel lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

sarahwilliams said:


> He is tied to my bed lol
> 
> or maybe just busy with work ....
> 
> probably option 2


Only on weekends when Tatyana comes over to play! :bounce:

LOL, Got to be careful at work at the moment. Already had this brought up. 

But it's my time now! :tongue10:

Nice to be missed girls. 

Predator


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Predator said:


> Only on weekends when Tatyana comes over to play! :bounce:
> 
> LOL, Got to be careful at work at the moment. Already had this brought up.
> 
> ...


Hush big gob...

we told you to keep our 3somes a secret 

Now they will all want one lol

Oh and if work is going to interferre with your flirting time, maybe you should consider changing jobs


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

sarahwilliams said:


> Hush big gob...
> 
> we told you to keep our 3somes a secret
> 
> ...


LOL, Sorry about that. Don't worry though, I promise not to go with any of them he he he.

Aye, well the sooner I can get in the brigade, the better!

Predator


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Predator said:


> LOL, Sorry about that. Don't worry though, I promise not to go with any of them he he he.
> 
> Aye, well the sooner I can get in the brigade, the better!
> 
> Predator


Yes cos then Miss T and I can come visit you and check out your big hose at the station .. oh and the other firemen aswell 

get applying, we have needs you know !


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Sarah,

We must be more careful as we nearly broke our toy (boy) last time. And until we get him cloned...... THere are no replacements! Speaking beds, I did find the Poor Predator fast asleep all trussed up when I came home from work today. oops!

At least I left him access to the internet, but with his hands bound, I wonder how he posted? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Skillful young man! [  ]

Big Cyber HUG

x

x

x

T


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Sarah,
> 
> We must be more careful as we nearly broke our toy (boy) last time. And until we get him cloned...... THere are no replacements! Speaking beds, I did find the Poor Predator fast asleep all trussed up when I came home from work today. oops!
> 
> ...


When we clone him I want one with lots of ink to look at 

He is a clever boy, and will be justly rewarded later

S xx


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Miss Williams

Have you taken note of RAIKEY's AVATAR?

mg:

I have one word for us BEHAVE! :boohoo:

YOU ARE SUCH A BAD INFLUENCE MISS WILLIAMS 

x

x

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hes been at the photoshop again ive seen his work its legendary!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> hes been at the photoshop again ive seen his work its legendary!


LMAO, Joe, you are a STAR!

Ok so lads, take a look at the current thread title in the Powder room

Raikey VS Predator.

Ok so Raikey, Pred has an advantage in that he is single and Miss Williams and I could play girlie sandwich on the dance floor guilt and fat free! So....

I think a greater effort needs to be made by you RAikey, ummmmmmmmmmm

there are no NUDES yet in the powder room (how sad!)

BIG LOVE

x

x

x

T

PS PRED, may I have your avatar from MSN for the powder room please :bounce:


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Miss Williams
> 
> ...


I have it duly noted  His wife is a very lucky lady ....

I only ever behave badly, but never with married or taken men, thats not nice

Makes me mad that as a rule most of the sexy/cute guys are taken but least we can leer with intent lol

Pred, what MSN avator, send me immediately lol


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Tatyana

Have you posted a picture of your ass in your avatar, just because Sarah has?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> Tatyana
> 
> Have you posted a picture of your ass in your avatar, just because Sarah has?


pmsl!!

i bet you were a bully at school wernt you Paul......

did you push the girls in muddy puddles?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

too funny, the both of you.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

no paul thats my ar$e but i said she could use the picture..he he ...unc


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Naa, I was never a Bully Raikey, I was the one that got bullied and pushed into muddy puddles.

Unc - Nice ****!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

me too mate,

i got fcukin hounded for years, !!

i hated school.

if i see an instance of bullying now, if i,m driving or owt, i stop and make sure it stops,...

it really boils my p!ss !!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Paul Govier said:


> Tatyana
> 
> Have you posted a picture of your ass in your avatar, just because Sarah has?


YES, it is a conspir-ASS-Y

Meera is supposed to play too!!!!!!

C'mon gorgeous girl! I want to see your BUTT too.

Are you complaining Paul :blowme: ?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> me too mate,
> 
> i got fcukin hounded for years, !!
> 
> ...


Out of interest was being bullied one of the reasons you 2 chose to start lifting or was it something else?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Cap mate, i ask me self this, and cant answer my self honestly,

its a phyciatrist job to get that from me i think....

if i were pushed i think i,d say , i am quite insecure.....

humour is said to be a shield too innit, ?......

i can walk into a room full of strangers and work the place over in minutes (i do it every week, its my job) but some normal situations get me sweating....?

dunno Cap ,. i think i'll start a bullying thread .


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> Cap mate, i ask me self this, and cant answer my self honestly,
> 
> its a phyciatrist job to get that from me i think....
> 
> ...


Please do RAikey, You speaking this way just really touches me! It makes you a giant in my eyes! THank you!

It is amazing that the most GORGEOUS of the lads are the most insecure.

I have suffered with that one. I used to need to be insecure, I don't anymore. STill comes up, I just notice it and set it aside!

It is hard to really love people when I am feeling insecure. I would rather be loving!

x

x

x

T

You are looking FIERCE, and I think you looked great with the CHUB! AND you are a really great guy as well.

I am sorry if I have set up a competition between you and the Pred, he is a complete sweetheart and suffers as much from insecurity at times (go figure with a body like that and the great personality).


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice Raikey.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I dont care enough about things to be insecure - I have my wife and child and thats enough for me - oh and my hellishly superior phisique


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

being fat for the majority of my life i have always been insecure.

although im now in a better shape, its still hard to shake off some of the insecuritys, when it comes to females that i like.. i actually come across quite shy.

but then when with my mates im the opposite.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Lee said:


> being fat for the majority of my life i have always been insecure.
> 
> although im now in a better shape, its still hard to shake off some of the insecuritys, when it comes to females that i like.. i actually come across quite shy.
> 
> but then when with my mates im the opposite.


A lot of women find shyness kinda sexy...

All you can ever do is be yourself 

Im sure looking as good as you do now, you have no problems getting the girls to lust after you


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i've always felt a bit insecure over havin no musckes bt nw am startin 2 get sum i dnt feel as bad!! never been insecure around women tho got a twin sister so always been round girls me own age an older so found them easy to talk to (nt 2 mention the fact i can make girls laugh an i'm quite charmin when i want to be so dey used 2 look past me wonky nose and skiiny arms)


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

I take there is a minimum number of posts for girlies to get into the powder room?

:boohoo:

how many more have i got left to do? 1,2,3,150 Oh well. Its an incentive!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Lee said:


> being fat for the majority of my life i have always been insecure.
> 
> although im now in a better shape, its still hard to shake off some of the insecuritys, when it comes to females that i like.. i actually come across quite shy.
> 
> but then when with my mates im the opposite.


yeah i went to the gym to begin with cos i was insecure about being skinny

but now that i've got bigger i find it very rare to get a compliment from a girl

they seem to think that cos u work out u are up your own @rse and so dont want to add to your ego

they dont realise that it was insecurity that brought someone to the gym in the first place

ok not all the time cos some bodybuilderrs do love themselves but in some cases it can be totally the opposite


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

David Lloyd said:


> yeah i went to the gym to begin with cos i was insecure about being skinny
> 
> but now that i've got bigger i find it very rare to get a compliment from a girl
> 
> ...


totally agree yeah we may pose in the mirrors etc... but i know i pose coz i wanna bring up this part or that part etc... and i'm never happy..

yeah people dont commend u on ur body as they think u are up your ass... but to be honest i bet we are 10x more self concious(sp) then the guy next to us


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

David Lloyd said:


> yeah i went to the gym to begin with cos i was insecure about being skinny
> 
> but now that i've got bigger i find it very rare to get a compliment from a girl
> 
> ...


Aww I think you look fit 

There you go, compliment of the day

I could go on and on about your back, but I am trying to behave for once lol


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> Aww I think you look fit
> 
> There you go, compliment of the day
> 
> I could go on and on about your back, but I am trying to behave for once lol


dont behave on my account babe


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

David Lloyd said:


> dont behave on my account babe


Lead me not into temptation, I can find the way myself


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

DB said:


> totally agree yeah we may pose in the mirrors etc... but i know i pose coz i wanna bring up this part or that part etc... and i'm never happy..
> 
> yeah people dont commend u on ur body as they think u are up your ass... but to be honest i bet we are 10x more self concious(sp) then the guy next to us


100% true :boohoo:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I used to be shy and girls would take that as stuck up.

DB, you pose in the mirror because your vain.  You dont have to bring up any bodyparts.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

winger said:


> I used to be shy and girls would take that as stuck up.
> 
> DB, you pose in the mirror because your vain.  You dont have to bring up any bodyparts.


ha ha

i witnessed this last night

he even dropped his trousers in the middle of the gym :boohoo:

and you think i'm joking

you shouldve heard the girls scream


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol i did actually! lmao

but why were u lookin at the middle leg? and to be fair were there any gilrs there last nite??

NOPE!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> lol i did actually! lmao
> 
> but why were u lookin at the middle leg? and to be fair were there any gilrs there last nite??
> 
> NOPE!


well not after you dropped your kecks no


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

SO who trains in a gym like this.

Let's look at the evidence


DB dropped his trousers in the gym

There were no girlies around

David Lloyd witnessed it

And DB has a penchant for potting the brown.
Perchance does your gym have lots of male members? With plenty of soap to pick up in the showers.

LMFAO:love:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i bet its the local YMCA , god damn pillow biters


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> SO who trains in a gym like this.
> 
> Let's look at the evidence
> 
> ...


i couldnt work out why u PM'd me the other day to see where i train?

all has become clear!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LMFAO, this thread is so off topic!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> SO who trains in a gym like this.
> 
> Let's look at the evidence
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is some funny sh*t.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> i couldnt work out why u PM'd me the other day to see where i train?
> 
> all has become clear!!!!


LOL.........ha ha ha ha


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

you know DB stands for Dirty Birty


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

it actually sounds for Dirty Barry lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> it actually sounds for Dirty Barry lol


I thought it was Diary barry? :tongue10:


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Cap said:


> I thought it was Diary barry? :tongue10:


I thought it was 'Dirty Batty' !!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Douche Bag


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cap..aka crap..aka jizrag said:


> I thought it was Diary barry? :tongue10:


no it that was a typo u absolute nob!:gun:



BL1 aka bloody loser... aka bigboy with leprosey(sp) said:


> I thought it was 'Dirty Batty' !!


nope wash twice a day... and once ur mumma licks my cheeks so no:gun:



David lloyd aka nob that i train with... aka fat ginger [b said:


> scottish*(for u john) bird bangin whore*]Douche Bag


no again!:gun:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DB said:


> i couldnt work out why u PM'd me the other day to see where i train?
> 
> all has become clear!!!!


Yeah I PM'd you once asking if you'd like a workout

I didn't expect the 10 Pm's back asking when I was coming and what I'd be wearing and if I had clean underwear.:tongue10:

Oh and just cos I don't respond to your PM's in 10 minutes that doesn't mean I'm playing games with you and yes you're still my favourite bottom soldier:bounce:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaaaa

DB you are funny.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

wtf did i do, you know  and i want an apology or im not talking to you if we ever meet, lol, and your all wrong DB stands for Dangle Berry, he,s an Aas Grape:biggrin:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> yes barry you're still my favourite bottom soldier:bounce:


your dumped if i ever get to Bristol i aint taking you to the gallery with me:boohoo:


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB = Dumb Blonde


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

DB = Dirty Bandit !!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB = D1ck Bandit

But Cap was right the first time. Good memory Cap.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

DB= Dinky B*llocks

DB= Dangerous Backside

DB= Danglin B*mh*le


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB = Destructive Butt love


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmmm


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I wanna play......

DB=Dumb Beeeeeeyatch!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dirt Box ?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Dopey Bstard, Daft Bugger, Dude Blaster,


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB= Dainty Boy?

OR even better

DB=Dandy Boy


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

dung beetle?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> DB= Dainty Boy?
> 
> OR even better
> 
> DB=Dandy Boy


Er nah!

Tat your supposed to be mocking the poor lad not giving him pet names! :rage: Try harder like...........

DB= Does Bumfun

DB= Dumb Ba**ard

Even Dooby Boobie is better

Come on you can do better than that


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i gotta nother one

DB= Da Bumbaklat!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> i gotta nother one
> 
> DB= Da Bumbaklat!


LMAO I take it DB hasnt seen how much this thread has grown then cos im sure when he does he will have a few choice words :eyebrows::rofl:

how about -

DB = Deep Bumhole


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB = Does Bendover

This is fun!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ah, he is a good lad and knows we are playing with him because he is so well liked.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

got to have a go

DB = does boys


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Doesn't Break!

(no matter how hard you give it to him!!!)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

1. Dilated Bellend (from too much bottom fun)

2. Disfigured Bottom (same as above but receiving love as 7)

3. Drained Ballbag (see above)

4. Disco Bender (leading to either 5 or 2)

5. Dunking Boy ( as in head down the toilet in public schools/universities)

6. Donut Basher (see 1 or 2)

7. Daddy's Beeyatch (when in nick)

8. Diana Bol (either when in nick and getting drugs smuggled in i.e. Diana

Bol's coming to see me. Or A She male i.e. Diana BALL)


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

PMSL ^^^^^^^


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

mmmmmmm!

8 very good ones there Tommy my boy....one thing tho!..........?

EVERY one of em is drenched in your suppressed, homoerotic, closeted, filthy, bum loving inuendo!!!!....

lol well done!!

*i want to break freeeee*


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Reps all round their, Pi55in my panty's

Tom got spread love i'll hit you later


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Er nah!
> 
> Tat your supposed to be mocking the poor lad not giving him pet names! :rage: Try harder like...........
> 
> ...


LMAO,

I think the lads got it covered! I will have a think on some highly abusive names, I do think Tom came up with the most creative set!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

WHAT THE FUK!!!!

WHERE DID ALL THIS SH1T COME FROM?

That lil 2 bit crack head cap just linked me to a thread which is like a group of under-sexed jizmonkeys having a day out and have eaten too many E numbers!!!

:crazy:

lets start from the top.. this may take a while...****s

John= Although u are scottish which is an insult b4 i have even started.. but i still remeber that day some wierdo rang my phone wanting gay sex instead of payin me the 200 quid he owed me! :gun:

Tatyana= WTF i stood up for u (thats a blatant lie but it sounds good) and then u go blast me...... jizmonkey!

Raikey= oh the easiest one!! so many insults to choose from!!!How much u weighin at the mo dude? do u ahve to tie yourself to a few stone of lead to stop u floating away 

Jamie= dude i helped u out the other day u nobface!! and that how u repay me... i am the all seeing eye i will not forget this... i'll wai till ur PCT to strike and make u cry!!

the gay one= oh dude where to start-actually u have lots of stuff i want so i love u dude!xxxxx

Hacks= ahh man 

dymatize= tut tut tut cheeky bastard! dunno where to star with u!

Tinytom= TT= total tosser ,tiny todger, i'm actually quite touch that u sat down for so long andf types all those insults out just for me... u must think about me alot TT

so basically to summerise

ur all c'unts dont like any (hackie twins removed from the statement) of u especially raikey! Cap is a dirt stinky looser abit miffed that fat boy Big didnt post on here as he is always an easy target...

Just watch out for some hardcore abuse coming all of your ways in the next few days!!!

DB (dirty barry nob heads ok!!) :gun:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> WHAT THE FUK!!!!
> 
> WHERE DID ALL THIS SH1T COME FROM?
> 
> ...


Thats it? :tongue10: I was expecting more from you DB, youve really let me down this time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i know man i was abit taken back but the tsunami of abuse! i will get u all back on by one!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh BAZZER,

You know we love you hun!

Big Cyber HUG

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Oh BAZZER,
> 
> You know we love you hun!
> 
> ...


That goes double for me big guy.:love:

Respect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Double Bagger

Dude Botherer

Dame Boy

David Brent :tongue10:

Droopy Boobs

D!ck Batter

Double Belch

Dumpy Bottom

Dildo B!tch

Dog Bandit

Desperate Boy

Drunken Badger

Drool Breath

Dangerous Bummer

Donkey Biter

Damp Bollox

Dirty Barry


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ha Ha what took you so long ffs!

PMSL


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

D1ck Bastardly , now who shall be Mutley


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

And u cock chasers are still goign at it.... i think secretly u are trying to upset me so i have a breakdown and u can try and comfort me u ****


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

PSML^^ good plan tho ayy


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

we all just wanna give you hugs:eek: .


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> we all just wanna give you hugs.


 :bolt:

Nuf said


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

it was a little more amusing but i felt i had to edit it.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

treat him mean, he loves it really


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

No full frontal action for me for a month! OMG how am I going to manage with all those 'air hugs' only!

:boohoo:

Sorry BAZ pants, if you cry, you will have to get hugs off the lads, Tom is super cuddley! I think he is making special dollies for the girls to play with as he is so adored! Spread the love so to speak.

x

x

x

T


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I can hug u from behind if u want T?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> it was a little more amusing but i felt i had to edit it.


I know thats what I was refering to! I read the first one


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> No full frontal action for me for a month! OMG how am I going to manage with all those 'air hugs' only!
> 
> x
> 
> ...


well i offered u some saucy pics to be getting on with but u didnt seem interested

:boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I know thats what I was refering to! I read the first one


thats ok then, lol im off for a shot, my goodies just arrived


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

David Lloyd said:


> well i offered u some saucy pics to be getting on with but u didnt seem interested
> 
> :boohoo: :boohoo:


Oh yes, but those pics would be for the benefit of all the girlies in the powder room! Please excuse the delay in my response, I have had surgery! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey tatyana, glad to hear you ve finally had surgery

how did it go ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dynamatiz said:


> hey tatyana, glad to hear you ve finally had surgery
> 
> how did it go ?


How about u read the forum properly cockmunch and u will find the answer!!!!! :gun:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> How about u read the forum properly cockmunch and u will find the answer!!!!! :gun:


Wow, I sense a little sarcasm.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

i would do but theres too much abuse to a lad called db on here and it will take some sifting thru :tongue10:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

dynamatiz said:


> i would do but theres too much abuse to a lad called db on here and it will take some sifting thru :tongue10:


If it wasnt for some knob cheese, getting so much crap slung at him it would have been over in 5 posts, anyway it,ll run for 5 weeks so he,ll have loads of time to catch up.


----------

